
GNUstep Developers Consider Forking the Project, Moving Away from FSF - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNUstep-Possible-Fork
======
lightlyused
No link to GNUstep in the article. That says a lot.

